# Edith May Snow White (Birth story)



## jo14

Yes OH won, and think I was still suffering with after effects of labour as they register them at hospital less than 24 hours after birth!!! But I don't mind his name choice as there is no way I could have done this without him. Will try to keep the story as short as possible, whist giving most of the details.

I went in to be induced on Thurs morning, after my examination I was high, closed, posteior, firm etc and almost unreachable so I had my first propess pessary inserted and basically montiored and then left to it, that was 11am, OH came from work at 6 and we went for tea and a walk and I was contracting regularly every two mins but only for 30 seconds and not real pain just uncomfotable, so we told the midwives who said it was pain from the pessary and just see how I went, luckily it was great staff on that night who let OH stay, neither of slept all night as even though the contractions were not enough to be do anything they were enough to not let me sleep, so the next morning, I got a real lecture of a horrible old midwife who called me selfish for making Mark stay with me and him getting no sleep, and then called him a martyr and that he had to go and get to bed as he would be no use to me and it would be at least another 24 hours before anything happened, and loads of other hateful things she said, this was 9am this left me in tears so he took me for brew and said he would stay till i was re examined at 11 and if nothing he would go, well, it was nearly one before they got round to re examining me and she said I was much more favourable but still not enough to break my waters but she said i was softer, easier to reach and slightly dilated, so she did a very very rough sweep and inserted another pessary and said go for a walk, which we did, within the hour while in the cafe at 2pm I was in agony with contractions every 1.5 - 2 mins and I begged OH not to leave me and he said he would not and we went back to ward and they re monitored and I was contracting 4 in 10 quite strong so she examined me again said I was 3cm but a bit postieror still so tried to fetch it forward, F**k me that hurt and I bled like a pig but that was it I was then in full blown labour, another midwife came on duty at four, took one look at me and said we are off to delivery now, so we went down, and OH rang my mum to come at four, she broke my waters at just gone 4 and I was 5cm, and I could not bear the pain after about 3/4 hour in there I asked for an epidural but the new midwife who had come on duty said we will see but just hang on a minute, this was 5pm, (also weirdly out of hundreds of midwifes it was the one who delivered my son who had shoulder dystocia so I was thinking oh shit its going to happen again) anyway I got these terrible pains that did not feel like pushing pains I had had before until I turned on my back and realised I was needing to push, so after a few good hard contractions and pushes her head was crowing and the midwife was brilliant I was so so so hot mum was putting cold cloths all over me, and OH was helping me so so so much with enouraging me, she told me how to push her out with minimum damage and after a short break so I did not tear, out came her head slowly followed by her shoulders that came out no problem, she was placed straight on me, OH cut the cord,at 5.28pm and he just held back the tears but I could see them and he admitted he had no idea how amazing it would feel and he is smitten by her, so even though it hurt it was a lovely controlled birth with excellent midwifes and great birthing partners, so here are some pics of her just after birth she weighed in at 8lbs 9oz.
 



Attached Files:







new born baby nugget (1) (800x600).jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 84









new born baby nugget (4) (600x800).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 71









new born baby nugget (5) (800x600).jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 79









new born baby nugget (800x600).jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 80









20120518_180006 (800x600).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 67


----------



## jo14

and a couple more
 



Attached Files:







20120519_101439 (800x600).jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 73









20120519_113141 (800x600).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 79


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Congratulations!! She is gorgeous!! Thank you so much for sharing. Getting induced starting tonight and I am so worried about shoulder dystocia as I'm expecting 9lbs +!!! Reading your story has made me feel better! Congratulations on your little beautiful girl! <3


----------



## Meredith2010

Congratulations! xxxxxxx


----------



## vixxen

Congrats on your beautiful baby!:flower:


----------



## Sunshine12

Aw hun she is gorgeous!! You look fab in those photos!!
Glad it wasnt too bad but I would have told that midwife to fuck off for being so horrible. Why do they do that! :growlmad:

Anyhoo, congrats again and sending big hugs. Keep in touch x


----------



## RaRalalala

Awwh she's lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## StaceyKor

She's beautiful hun, congratulations x


----------



## jo14

thing is, if we had listened and he had gone home and gone to bed at lunch time he would have prob missed it as she was born 5 hours later !!! not her predicted 24


----------



## pixiemum

congratulations!! Love how smiley she looks straight away, sweet xx


----------



## lilmisslilly

Congratulations Jo she is beautiful!! Where a outs in Lancashire are you from? xx


----------



## monkiePixie

Congrats! She is beautiful!!


----------



## jessicatunnel

She's beautiful! Huge congrats to you and your OH! xx


----------



## madmae

congratulations she is gorgeous


----------



## v2007

She is gorgeous and I LOVE her name. 

Congrats Mummy and Daddy.

V xxx


----------



## jo14

lilmisslilly said:


> Congratulations Jo she is beautiful!! Where a outs in Lancashire are you from? xx

Adlington, but decided to have her at Bolton, as work in Bolton and did not want to have to travel to Preston for all my appointments


----------



## lilmisslilly

Ah i was hoping you'd say Preston so I'd know what to expect lol but I'm glad you had a good experience with Bolton (minus the horrible lady). Congrats again she really is gorgeous. All the best to you and your family xx


----------



## babyfromgod

Congrats Jo. Will miss you over here in 3rd Tri but hopefully will see you in baby club very soon


----------



## rockabillymom

congrats! your a beautiful family!


----------



## JessPape

cute name, she's a cutie! Congrats momma!


----------



## Noelle610

Congrats on your beautiful daughter!


----------



## Sunshine12

p.s Just realised what you meant by OH getting his own way!! ;) x


----------



## rjsmam

many congrats on your beautiful daughter!! xoxox


----------



## megangrohl

Congrats Jo. I have been stalking 3rd tri waiting for your birth story!


----------



## Felicia_D

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## gilberts79

Congrats Jo Edith is Gorgeous :)

Was this midwife at Bolton? Am gonna be there anytime from now :(


----------



## Arisa

aww she is gorgeous congratulations :hugs:


----------



## zabka78

Awww she is Beautiful and Congrats again , you look great:flower:


----------



## MiniKiwi

Aww she's beautiful and you look amazing! I love that your OH got his way, I voted for it on the poll ;) Congrats!


----------



## chrislo4

Congratulation! She's beautiful xx


----------



## MommaCC

Congrats xxxx


----------



## claireybell

Ah congratulations, shes so gorgeous, xxx


----------



## Blizzard

Ah congratulations! This gives me hope that if I go over hand have to be induced it will likely never be as bad as it is in my head. She's gorgeous Jo, and I love her name! I think it's adorable! See you in Baby club I hope? Xxx


----------



## loving_life

Congratulations! So gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## modo

Beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## moggi

Congrats, she's gorgeous x


----------



## Oddori

A beautiful name for a beautiful wee girl :flower:
Congratulations!


----------



## Beanie32

Congratulations!! She's beautiful and Edith May is a such a lovely name! I've also got May chosen as a middle name if my one is a girl!! x


----------



## Nits

Congrats, Jo! I was waging for your birth story!

I am so glad that she turned out to be a regular size and her shoulders are ok. 
She's a cutie!


----------



## Twinks

Ah Jo she is adorable! Glad the induction went well- I'm being induced tomorrow! See you in baby club! :thumbup:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Aww well done!! She's absolutely beautiful and I love the name. What a horrible midwife. Your OH sounds like he was amazing support. xoxo


----------



## andersondyson

yey........congratulations, been waiting for your birth story!!!!! Great news xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats xx


----------



## crazylady5

awww hun i'm so glad all went well! Shame about that horrible mw! There's always one isn't there? She is bootiful! Well done! Xxxx


----------



## jo14

gilberts79 said:


> Congrats Jo Edith is Gorgeous :)
> 
> Was this midwife at Bolton? Am gonna be there anytime from now :(

yeah she was but dont worry to much as the rest I dealt with other the 3 days were EXCELLENT, the ones that delivered and induced me were amazing, she was an OLD one, and just a nowty owd cow I think!!!!


----------



## Vicky1982

Congratulations, what a lovely name x I want my little lady, I have officially joined the over due club x


----------



## fl00b

sorry to hear about your experience with your mw, but your little girl's stunning! i love her name too :D :flow:


----------



## jo14

Oh fl00b my little boy is Riley. That's a great name to


----------



## kissesandhugs

CONGRATS!! Beautiful, beautiful baby girl.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

COngrats hun, she's beautiful xx


----------



## mom and ttc

congratulations! she is perfect and way smaller then expected :D congratulations! dont they induce with pitocin? sounds like a painful induction ... i am sorry you had to go through this


----------



## honeybee2

she looks so peaceful! Congratulations.


----------



## Excited4First

Congratulations!! She is so precious and adorable. You looked wonderful!


----------



## Angelbabymama

Congratulations honey!! She's beautiful <3 :flower: xxx


----------



## cdj1

I was just wondering today if you had popped yet! Congratulations you did a grand job and she is a bonny girl- her name is so so cute!!!! Hope you are getting some rest! x


----------



## Nafretili

Oh she's perfect!
Congratulations :D xxxx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Ooh congrats she a beauty. X


----------



## CarliCareBear

congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats to you she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Gettingcloser

Congratulations! Cannot wait to hold my own little munchie.


----------



## ems

Ahhhh, she is here!! :D Congratulations love, she is adorable!


----------



## stickylizard

Yay finally, congrats :D SEE YOU IN BABY CLUB YES YES? she is beautiful well done xxx


----------



## Loz0912

Congrats!!! X


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats, she's gorgeous :flow:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Congratulations! I love the first picture of her, she looks so happy to be out :D


----------

